# Birthday wishes



## havasu (Aug 5, 2010)

Rusty,

Since it is your daughter's birthday today, I don't think it is fair to keep the pics only on one forum. Post 'em up here so others can view those great looking kids! Do me a favor though, leave out your ugly mug, it seems to spoil everything else!


----------



## havasu (Aug 6, 2010)

Paging Mr. Rustywrangler.....


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry man, I didn't see this.   Here are some pics:


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 6, 2010)

very cute.


----------



## havasu (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, except for those knobby knees in the one pic! Dammit Rusty!


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

havasu said:


> I agree, except for those knobby knees in the one pic! Dammit Rusty!



Hey somthings gotta hold up this 300 lbs of awesomeness.


----------



## havasu (Aug 7, 2010)

Awsomeness wasn't the word I was thinking of! 

BTW, all of the associate forums (CF and PF) have lost the smilies on the "quick reply". Have any idea why?


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

Will look into that.


----------

